# Gesockelter Helm / verzauberter Helm kann ich nicht ausrüsten



## Shadowstorm (19. März 2008)

Hi,

danke erstmal für einen Charakterplaner. Er erinnert stark an den früheren von Level 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön das es wieder einen gibt.



zum eigentlichen Problem:

Ich habe den T6 (Helm - Defvariante) für meinen Char ausgewählt, dieser wurde ausgerüstet. Der nächste Schritt war das Sockeln. 

1. Item in den Gegenstandsslot gezogen und gesockelt
2. Wieder versucht den gesockelten Helm in das Charakterfenster an die Helmposition zu setzen (ohne Erfolg)

Das selbe Problem habe ich sobald ich den Helm verzauber, auch hier kann ich ihn nicht mehr ausrüsten.

Bei Armschienen und Hose gabs das Problem nicht.


MfG

Shadowstorm


----------



## Beowolve (20. März 2008)

Was passiert wenn Du den Gegenstand wieder ablegen willst?
Verschwindet das Icon komplett und der Slot bleibt leer?

Zusatzinformationen:
* Welches Enchant, möglicherweise liegt es an einem bestimmten.
* Welcher Browser?


----------

